# Help in determining R15 model / firmware (R15-100 ? )?



## EMT (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a new member to this forum, but I have been browsing for some time. I have searched, read the FAQs etc but have been unable to find a match. 

I just received a free R15 from D* to replace a broken D*Tivo. I see that there are 2 distinct R15 models, the R15-300 & R15-500. However, my receiver info does not seem to match those descriptions. 

Sticker on the back of the receiver:
DTV PN: R15-100
MFR DATE: 08/25/2006

Info from Menu..Settings..Setup..Info/Test:
Manufacturer 100
Software
Original Ver 0x1022
Past Upgrade 0x1022,
Future Upgrade Not Scheduled

I don't see any manufacturer code of 100 in the FAQ or anywhere in the forum. I also don't see any reference to firmware version 0x1022. I even forced an upgrade using the instructions in the FAQ, but it just downloaded the same version, 0x1022.

Any idea which R15 unit I have? Is 0x1022 the correct firmware?

Thanks,
EMT


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Yikes. 100 would be an RCA, and it would be the first time anyone has ever seen such a thing.

The more I think of it, to bring in a third model so late in the game (almost a year after the other two came out): are we seeing a redesign of some sort to fix issues. I am very interested in finding out how your (or anyone else's) 100 performs.

Paging Earl....


----------



## tonyreo (Sep 1, 2006)

Under the door where the card and reset button are is a sticker that says R15-300, on mine anyhow. You may want to check there.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

If he really has s/w ver 1022 then it's not a 300. And it was just made a month ago.

This is interesting. 

EMT, I hope you're a power user because, like Walter said, we really want to hear how your R15 compares!


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, the heck with it. Nobody's going to notice that thread with its given title
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65475


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Intersting.... Waiting to see what Earl says.


----------



## EMT (Sep 27, 2006)

I even checked the sticker next to the access card slot.
MDL: R15
MFR: 100

Yes I am a power user. And I have been with D*TV since 1998 and had many different receivers.

Initial observations:
- Remote control response is touchy. Even a light press on a button easily results in a double-press transmisison, which is really frustrating
- Menu response (even prior to adding my ~27 SL entries) is DOG SLOW. It makes my R10 (and now dead T60) look like a Ferrari. Compound this with the "double IR transmit" and it makes for difficult menu naviagtion
- No info yet on reliability of SL recording - it has only been in use for 3 days
- This is my first R15, so I have nothing to compare it to other than my previous D*Tivo units and my standalone non-DVR receivers


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

EMT said:


> I even checked the sticker next to the access card slot.
> MDL: R15
> MFR: 100


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61200

-100 is Rca /Thompson
-200 is Samsung
-300 is Phillips
-500 is Humax
-600 is LG
-700 Is PACE

Probably a stock design, built by whoever is cheapest and available...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Certainly, but since they are apparently built *differently*, there is the hope that this one is built *better!*. You know it IS possible that some of the problems are related to hardware.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

EMT said:


> I am a new member to this forum, but I have been browsing for some time. I have searched, read the FAQs etc but have been unable to find a match.
> 
> I just received a free R15 from D* to replace a broken D*Tivo. I see that there are 2 distinct R15 models, the R15-300 & R15-500. However, my receiver info does not seem to match those descriptions.
> 
> ...


I would like to see a picture of it. if possible


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

EMT said:


> I am a new member to this forum, but I have been browsing for some time. I have searched, read the FAQs etc but have been unable to find a match.
> 
> I just received a free R15 from D* to replace a broken D*Tivo. I see that there are 2 distinct R15 models, the R15-300 & R15-500. However, my receiver info does not seem to match those descriptions.
> 
> ...


just got off the phone with directv on another matter, but i asked them and they told me there is only 2 models R15-300 & R-500 no -100


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

tonyc said:


> just got off the phone with directv on another matter, but i asked them and they told me there is only 2 models R15-300 & R-500 no -100


"You should just watch the shows when they are on instead of recording them" -- anonymous DirecTV CSR


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> ...there is the hope that this one is built B]better![/B].


It's always good to have a dream!


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

walters said:


> Oh, the heck with it. Nobody's going to notice that thread with its given title
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65475


1st generation of the r15..

r15-100 
?? -200
-300 
?? on if a 400
-500


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Oh, the heck with it. Nobody's going to notice that thread with its given title
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65475


Sorry... I have been out most of the night..
And you are right... I didn't catch the thread, as the title... well...
I can't read all the threads any more.

I will send an email, and see what I can find out..
But it certainly looks like a third manufacture entered the game...


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

tonyc said:


> just got off the phone with directv on another matter, but i asked them and they told me there is only 2 models R15-300 & R-500 no -100


After revewing this thread and others on the R15 I have decided to take a better look at mine when I get home. I bought mine about 3 weeks ago and havent really played with it much. My wife uses it the most so getting any technical feedback is limited to "how do you turn it on" to "its not working come fix it".


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

My R-10 also says its a Model 100.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... my contact was in early today.. 

And confirmed what you all "postulated" here.

There is a 3rd model now of the R15.
R15-100 manufactured by RCA

He doesn't know of any specifics in "difference" between this unit and the others. And it will be functionally equivilent to the other two, and will be on the same software release cycle.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont know if having 3 different models is the best thing. Some get confused now with two and the different update numbering.

I cant wait to hear about the new model though, and hopefully it is a step UP.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well depending on id they all use different hardware as the 500 and 300 seem to do then it could help us all determine if some of these issues are hardware or not.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

We are in the process of updating the FAQ, and will definately incorporate this information into it. Not sure when the update will be available for posting. There have been a number of changes since it was first released, and we are trying to verify most of what we put in there by testing, etc.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure these are all based on the same reference design. The only way I could see the -100 being different is if they found a hardware design flaw in the original. Sure, they probably buy components from different vendors, but that shouldn't make a diference unless the component is defective. But who really knows with this thing?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I'm sure these are all based on the same reference design. The only way I could see the -100 being different is if they found a hardware design flaw in the original. Sure, they probably buy components from different vendors, but that shouldn't make a diference unless the component is defective. But who really knows with this thing?


Well don't we already know that the 300 has a lower component count then the 500 by size and looking at chips on the board? So if the 300 is different then th 100 could be different then both of the others. Just a guess though as I don't have a 300 or a 100.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Well don't we already know that the 300 has a lower component count then the 500 by size and looking at chips on the board? So if the 300 is different then th 100 could be different then both of the others. Just a guess though as I don't have a 300 or a 100.


Hmmm, I must have missed that thread. That blows my theory out of the water! :grin:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Hmmm, I must have missed that thread. That blows my theory out of the water! :grin:


I'm pretty sure though not 100% that was the gist of it when we found out there was a 300 and someone opened it. Wish I could get my hand on the 300 and 100 I would be more then happy to open them up and look through them.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can we get measurements on the -100. I wonder if this is another slimline like the -300 or big boy like the -500.


----------



## EMT (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all - I will take some pictures and measurements of my R15-100 this evening and I will post them to this thread.

EMT


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks EMT.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you feel ambitious (and totally comfortable doing so), maybe you could pop the cover off and take some hi-res photos of the insides too.

Carl


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a R15-100 and a R15-300. The -100 seems to be a little quicker and smoother while entering channels and while in the guide. The -100 is larger in size than the -300, the software version on the -100 is 0x1022 and software for the -300 is 0x104B. The -100 is 9-1/2" D x 15" W x 3-1/4" H compared to the -300 at 8-1/4" D x 14" W x 2-1/2" H. I am assuming the -100 is about the same size as the -500.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are some pics of the R15-300 (top) and R15-100 (bottom).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Interesting. Yes, the RCA model is sized like the 500 model.

Wonder why the larger size? I would have thought the smaller ones were of more recent design--that's usually the way it goes in electronics.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Interesting. Yes, the RCA model is sized like the 500 model.
> 
> Wonder why the larger size? I would have thought the smaller ones were of more recent design--that's usually the way it goes in electronics.


Philips probably just bought smaller components. No biggie.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

I got the 300 installed yesterday, I like the small size of it compared to the D10(standard receiver), now if they could implement those dual buffers to work like a DTivo unit, I be in heaven


----------



## EMT (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Tony for posting the pics - things have been a little hectic around here and I hadn't gotten around to taking the pics yet. Nice to see another forum member help out - appreciate it. EMT


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

wow i would've thought the bottom one is the r15 300 lol


----------



## dsstalkcom (Oct 14, 2006)

i just got 2 R15-100. not happy with the new line of DVR. no season pass, menus are not intuitive. the search, lets just say directv is going backward in the improving process.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

dsstalkcom said:


> i just got 2 R15-100. not happy with the new line of DVR. no season pass,


the season pass on the R15 is called a series link. alot of real good information can be found here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58959 click on the pdf file.


----------



## orliville (Oct 10, 2006)

dishnet520 said:


> I have a R15-100 and a R15-300. The -100 seems to be a little quicker and smoother while entering channels and while in the guide. The -100 is larger in size than the -300, the software version on the -100 is 0x1022 and software for the -300 is 0x104B. The -100 is 9-1/2" D x 15" W x 3-1/4" H compared to the -300 at 8-1/4" D x 14" W x 2-1/2" H. I am assuming the -100 is about the same size as the -500.


+1

I just got my R15 100 yesterday and it is much quicker than my 300 (which had a slew of issues right out of the box). The 100 replaced my 300 due to some tuner issues with the unit. For me, *everything* is working better on this box.


----------

